# Here are two samples of my first shoot.



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Correction... 3 samples.

Camera Canon Rebel XTi. 
Adibe Lightroom "300" effect. 300 Look










Creative - Direct Positive (Lightroom Preset) with a little manual changes.









Creative - Direct Positive (Lightroom Preset)


----------



## Edev (Nov 24, 2007)

dude. the second one..AHH. awesome 



simply awesome


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm so jealous of you guys and gals that have thos type of photog skills. 

We have a Sony Alpha DSLR and although it takes good pics, the skill is in the operator, obviously.

Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Very cool! I need to learn more about Lightroom...right now I just use it as a fancy file manager and web gallery generator.


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Thanks guys... I took 40 pictures and out of the 40 I think there are 5 shots that are usable. Its a learning curve but like anything if you have a passion for it it makes it easier.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I like the details in the white building.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Sweet pics :thumbup:
These pictures inspire me


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Ashe, what lens did you use? the kit lens?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

What does lightroom offer over and above CS3?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Jon S. said:


> What does lightroom offer over and above CS3?


Lightroom focuses on workflow: file management, lite editing, proofing and printing. There's no photo editing that can be done in Lightroom that can't be done in Photoshop and there's hard core editing that can't be done in Lightroom that you would need Photoshop for. But for most of the post processing work that a digital photographer would do, you can do it faster in Lightroom, and it's designed to work with large numbers of files and keep you organized.

Alex


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

I like that first shot. The horizon in the second is just off enough to bug me though!

Alex


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> I like that first shot. The horizon in the second is just off enough to bug me though!
> 
> Alex


I agree, in fact, the subject in the first shot is worth exploring with many other angles and POV's.

Ed


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

I used the lens that came with the XTi, 18-55 non IS lens. I am looking at the Tamron 28-300 f3.5-6.3 XR Di VC LD Asp Macro lens.


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon S. said:


> What does lightroom offer over and above CS3?


Jon,

I have 2 extra Lightroom Serial numbers (I went to an Adobe event in Phili and they gave us a few of these) if you would like to try it out.


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> I like that first shot. The horizon in the second is just off enough to bug me though!
> 
> Alex


Hey now its my first time out with this cam!  And yes I am going to go back to that house and take some more when I get my new lens.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Ashe said:


> Hey now its my first time out with this cam!


Yeah, I get that. But it's a quick and easy LR fix!

Alex


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ashe said:


> Jon,
> 
> I have 2 extra Lightroom Serial numbers (I went to an Adobe event in Phili and they gave us a few of these) if you would like to try it out.


Thanks Ashe. As soon as I get an external HD I'll take you up on that. Last night I filled every last kernel and had to start deleting marginal stuff to make room for some new images... Say adios to 120 gigs. Took almost 4 years though...

:eeps:


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon S. said:


> Thanks Ashe. As soon as I get an external HD I'll take you up on that. Last night I filled every last kernel and had to start deleting marginal stuff to make room for some new images... Say adios to 120 gigs. Took almost 4 years though...
> 
> :eeps:


 No problem, let me know... and if you are looking for an external I recommend the WD Passport ..... Now up to 320 gigs.

http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=387


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Nice! Are you burning the edges?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Nice job Ashe! I really like #1 a lot. Great detail and subtle colors, real nice shot!!

I too use Lightroom, but mostly as a file manager. The link you provided will get a lot of attention from me. I have no idea what it can really do for my photos. Thanks!


----------

